
Apple reportedly evaluating Apple Silicon-powered macOS on iPhone - miles
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/30/apple-reportedly-evaluating-apple-silicon-powered-macos-on-iphone
======
joezydeco
Who remembers those rumors about something from Apple called the "Brick"?

We all had these wild guesses about a dockable iPhone that could snap into an
larger display and turn it into a full desktop.

It turned out the "brick" was the aluminum unibody of the laptops, but it was
fun to dream about it. Might be fun to think about it again.

------
mips_avatar
After working almost exclusively via remote desktop, I am left wondering what
is actually important in a client device. Maybe an iphone with a monitor
hooked up to cloud processing and GPUs is the future.

